# Storing HDR Settings in Custom Shooting Mode (C1,C2,C3) for 5D MkIII



## fotoray (Oct 21, 2012)

For my 5D MkIII, I've tried to create camera settings for HDR mode and store them in the Custom Shooting Mode (C1, C2, C3). It appears that Custom Shooting Mode is greyed out (cannot be selected). Could not find anything in user's guide that addresses this. 

By contrast, settings for the very similar AEB shooting mode can be stored in C1, C2, or C3. 

Has anyone tried storing HDR settings in 5D MkIII? Were you successful? How?

If this option is not allowed, why might that be? Could firmware be changed to allow this?

Thanks


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 22, 2012)

I keep my HDR settings as AEB in C3 with no issues. I just set my AEB for a 7 shot burst, p. 315, then saved that to C3. You can't save the IMHO worthless in-camera "HDR Mode" setting to the Custom Shooting Modes.


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

Off-topic... fugu82, any reason why you don't use continous shooting for your AEB?


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 22, 2012)

Using the self-timer [since setting up my remote trigger is too much like work], the camera shoots a 7-exposure burst automatically.


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

I did not know that! 

I always thought you had to do continous and hold down the shutter button/remote, to do it all at once.

I'll have to try that next time, thanks for the tip!


----------



## pierceography (Oct 22, 2012)

fugu82 said:


> Using the self-timer [since setting up my remote trigger is too much like work], the camera shoots a 7-exposure burst automatically.



Interesting... This works fine for three shot bracketing on my 7D, but when I was doing five shot brackets on my 5Dm3 and the two second self timer, the camera would only take the first shot. I had to manually fire off each individual bracketed shot. I wonder if this had something to do with having mirror lockup enabled...


----------



## joshmurrah (Oct 22, 2012)

mirror lockup (from my recollection) cancels / negates continous mode, so that wouldn't be surprising.

I shoot in live view mode to get around this sometimes, depending on how much I'm worried about vibrations.


----------



## fotoray (Oct 22, 2012)

fugu82 said:


> I keep my HDR settings as AEB in C3 with no issues. I just set my AEB for a 7 shot burst, p. 315, then saved that to C3. You can't save the IMHO worthless in-camera "HDR Mode" setting to the Custom Shooting Modes.



Thanks for your feedback. 

Certainly an HDR image can be made in post-processing from single exposures taken using AEB, and these setting can be stored in Custom Shooting Modes.

The point of my question was how (if even possible) do you store HDR Mode settings as a Custom Shooting Mode. It doesn't appear that this is possible, although I can't see why it wouldn't be feasible - whether or not it is judged a worthwhile camera feature. 

For me the advantage of the Custom Shooting Mode is the ability to quickly compose a shot where all the camera settings have been thought out in advance.

When I have used the HDR Mode in the 5D MkIII, I save the individual (RAW) images, plus the resulting HDR (JPG) image. I can quickly get a sense of how effective the HDR process was for my subject, while giving me the freedom to use the individual images later in post-processing.


----------



## Rat (Oct 22, 2012)

I don't use it all that often, but I do have HDR in my Quick Menu (and my Quick Menu always pops up first). The HDR settings _are_ remembered by the custom settings, so while not exactly one-touch, you can have HDR in very little time - presumedly much faster than you need to think out the other parameters for your shot


----------



## fugu82 (Oct 22, 2012)

I keep my HDR [and Multi-Exposure] in the Quick Menu, too. It does save a little time. I agree that would be useful to be able to access such things in a CS Mode, tho.


----------

